# Dwa



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

Hi i dont normally post on this section as im not a DWA holder:
Can any1 confirm this,
iv heard today that a reveiw on the DWA,beaded lizards and gila monsters are coming off,just wondered if any body else has heard of this,or what else is surpossedly coming off.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

who told you that.. not heard that they are would be good to no as i get my lone male some time this month


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Haven't heard this but they shouldn't be taken off the DWA act, as even though they are reluctant to bite, the venom is highly potent. Leave them to the specialists!!


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

I agree totally,that they should stay on,not gonna reveal any names,but just thought id ask on here if anybody else had heard the same.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have herd this from 2 seperate sorces now one of the the same as reticmadness.
Also as for a bite the symptoms are usually local pain and swelling etc and a fatal bite is extreamly rare. in my opinion a mangrove bite would proberbly be worse or at least as bad as a Gila. also think about some of the varanus sp that you can own who could cause far more damage that have never been on the list


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> I have herd this from 2 seperate sorces now one of the the same as reticmadness.
> Also as for a bite the symptoms are usually local pain and swelling etc and a fatal bite is extreamly rare. in my opinion a mangrove bite would proberbly be worse or at least as bad as a Gila. also think about some of the varanus sp that you can own who could cause far more damage that have never been on the list


Ahhh yeah...Just read a journal on this and it says envenomations. I can't see them getting popular, and widespread throughout pet shops alike Mangroves!!

Once saw a documentary on TV, I think entitled "Bite Me'" where a man was bitten by a Gila Monster, but never let go, dont fancy that!! Would love one though!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i doubt they will be as popular as mangroves due to the price they are


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

struvas said:


> Haven't heard this but they shouldn't be taken off the DWA act, as even though they are reluctant to bite, the venom is highly potent. Leave them to the specialists!!


Heloderma are certainly not reluctant to bite!










The jaw musculature and skull are built for crushing/chewing force, you can bet that at the very least a bite from a larger Heloderma could do some serious mechanical damage.

I've not heard any rumours either way, but in my opinion, the average keeper having access to these (provided they can stump up the cash) is pretty worrying (I feel the same about very large boids and varanids too  )

p.s: I've worked with 10 _H. h. exasperatum_ of varying sizes over the last 3 years


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Heloderma are certainly not reluctant to bite!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


WHAT DO YOU KNOW ANYWAY LOTTE YOU AINT EVEN A HERPOTOLOGIST, YOU COULDT GET A JOB AT A GOOD ZOO XXXXXX:lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

leecb0 said:


> WHAT DO YOU KNOW ANYWAY LOTTE YOU AINT EVEN A HERPOTOLOGIST, YOU COULDT GET A JOB AT A GOOD ZOO XXXXXX:lol2:


LOL! Thanks pal, I hope he reads this :flrt:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> LOL! Thanks pal, I hope he reads this :flrt:


Proberbly is as he can only read stuff due to being banned from every forum in the known universe....and if you are reading this stop sending FR as i gave you a chance and you screwed it up remember i see all......lol:bash:


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> LOL! Thanks pal, I hope he reads this :flrt:


Was this to me lol
I keep the large boids and varanus species,and i do want to apply for my DWA,as i have had experience with alot of venomous reps,including beaded lizards:
But as pointed out if funds were no trouble and any tom,dick or harry could go out and buy 1,what sort of publicity that would bring against the rep-keeper community if people were being biten by these lizards cos of iresponsible owners or lack of experience.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

reticmadness79 said:


> Was this to me lol
> I keep the large boids and varanus species,and i do want to apply for my DWA,as i have had experience with alot of venomous reps,including beaded lizards:
> But as pointed out if funds were no trouble and any tom,dick or harry could go out and buy 1,what sort of publicity that would bring against the rep-keeper community if people were being biten by these lizards cos of iresponsible owners or lack of experience.


 
No sorry mate, me and Lee were referring to a notorious DWA hanger-on 

I don't tend to go for the whole "publicity for the herp community" at every opportunity, I'm more inclined to simply say that I just don't think any Heloderma should be off DWA.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i agree they shouldnt come of....well not untill i have a pair at breeding size at least as if/when they do come off the list they willproberbly double in price


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> No sorry mate, me and Lee were referring to a notorious DWA hanger-on
> 
> I don't tend to go for the whole "publicity for the herp community" at every opportunity, I'm more inclined to simply say that I just don't think any Heloderma should be off DWA.


I agree totally,and understand why.
but i only started this thread just to see if any body else had heard the same,and if were true,dont get me wrong id love 1 but dont have a DWA,i do class myself a serious keeper,some of the things iv kept are not for everybody,but love the reps and what i do,and would like to take the next step but the only way i could do it now is DWA animals.


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> i agree they shouldnt come of....well not untill i have a pair at breeding size at least as if/when they do come off the list they willproberbly double in price


Same here i heard that they will almost certainly double in price aswell,id rather have my license and have 1 cheaper.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> i doubt they will be as popular as mangroves due to the price they are


actually they arent that pricey if you know the right people..i can get CB ones from france for under £200:2thumb:

but again ive heard nothing about it at all....personally i couldnt see it happening


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> actually they arent that pricey if you know the right people..i can get CB ones from france for under £200:2thumb:
> 
> but again ive heard nothing about it at all....personally i couldnt see it happening


 yes but not everybody knows someone in the know:whistling2:anyway how are you ya big girl


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> yes but not everybody knows someone in the know:whistling2:anyway how are you ya big girl


well its not your job to know someone who knows someone who killed someone is it

am good thanks,,,,,got a nice box of 130 snakes arriving tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd frankly be amazed if Gilla monsters were to come off the DWA, they pack a hell of a punch if just for the bite alone but people have been known to have pretty severe reactions to the venom.

The thing that worries me about supposedly "midly" venomous species coming off the DWA is the amount of idiots who would rush out to get these species with no idea of how to keep them, we will probably see an influx of people on here bragging about their new hemoderm and starting bite thread pics.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I havent heard it, and I have spoken to the guy from DEFRA this week and he didnt mention it.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

reticmadness79 said:


> Hi i dont normally post on this section as im not a DWA holder:
> Can any1 confirm this,
> iv heard today that a reveiw on the DWA,beaded lizards and gila monsters are coming off,just wondered if any body else has heard of this,or what else is surpossedly coming off.


There is no truth to this rumour, the schedule has only recently been reviewed and is unlikely to be looked at again for some time. Guidance to Local Authorities will be issued shortly and this hopefully will reduce ‘issues’ with LA’s issuing DWAA licences, but it will not change the schedule in terms of what requires licensing.


----------

